# Tank Water Ph Is 6? Should I Add Anything To Lower To 5?



## BeerSwiller (16/6/11)

Hi all, 

Have made a few ag brews but finally checked the water PH and wondering if I need to add anything to get PH to 5 and what effects if any are caused by having PH at 6?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ronin (16/6/11)

It's not the water pH that's important, it's the mash pH. Measure your mash pH then think about making adjustments.

James


----------



## Dave70 (16/6/11)

Hey Beerswiller, is that an in ground concrete tank?


----------



## sama (16/6/11)

Beerswiller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have made a few ag brews but finally checked the water PH and wondering if I need to add anything to get PH to 5 and what effects if any are caused by having PH at 6?
> 
> Thanks in advance


an analysis of your water would be desirable,you could then determine what to add to your mash to get y the desired ph,calcium levels etc. Id do a mash,draw some wort, and check its ph first.


----------



## BeerSwiller (16/6/11)

Ok, will do,
Thanks all


----------

